# which lamancha bucking is a better choice?



## That_Girl (Aug 5, 2014)

I have twin bucklings, they're three months old. I'm not sure of it makes a difference which buckling I do use later this year but was wondering if anyone had any input. I'm sure these two look like a hot mess from a conformation point of view, but there is a subtle difference in their conformation. I'm leaning towards the mostly the mostly white buckling because he looks more "put together" but I'm not quite sure. Any knowledge would be appreciated! Thank you!!
The first two are of the spotted buckling, the second two are of his brother who looks a bit gawky in comparison.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I like the belted tan. He has more in his favor and is going to grow into a pretty nice buck.


----------



## Cudsumerfarm (Jun 7, 2017)

I agree, I think the darker one is going to be nicer looking.


----------



## That_Girl (Aug 5, 2014)

he def seems like he will be more angular, with a longer neck, overall more diary i suppose? I was put-off by how lanky he was in general.
i will seriously take your advices. thank you! (im also pleased because he's got a better disposition than his brother)...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The spotted buckling has three of my pet peeves. He's over at the knees in his front legs, he has slightly winged elbows, and he is posty in the rear legs. I'm pretty picky about strong legs and feet . I also don't really like his head shape. 
The darker buckling is longer and blends better throughout, especially his neck and shoulders. His topline is straighter and stronger. His head more delicate and his ears are set better.


----------



## That_Girl (Aug 5, 2014)

ahh im so pleased! does it make all the difference using a buck with a strong phenoytpe? even if he may share unsightly genetics with his relative? i guess the unsightly genes are bound to resurface eventually.
Thank You So Much for your feedback! this was my first time bottlefeeding, and with lamanchas, i overall find them extremely charming!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Since you know some of the weakness of the line it makes it easier. 
When you pick the does he will be bred to just avoid weak legs and dinosaur heads. 
You may find he improves dairy type, toplines, and bone length.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I agree with all the above. I like the belted goat much more. Great legs, nice dairy character, long body. He's the one I'd keep!


----------



## That_Girl (Aug 5, 2014)

goathiker said:


> Since you know some of the weakness of the line it makes it easier.
> When you pick the does he will be bred to just avoid weak legs and dinosaur heads.
> You may find he improves dairy type, toplines, and bone length.


dinosaur heads!! does that have to do with the neck ligaments at the base of the skull?


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I agree with the darker one.


----------

